# Hexarelin: In Depth Analysis



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 2, 2013)

*Hexarelin: In Depth Analysis​*









An understanding of the characteristics germane to determining dosing & usage of the peptide Hexarelin emerges from these (and other) studies. Let?s review some of these characterisics.​


Hexarelin is a potent GHRP-6 analog, whose structure (His-D-2-methyl-Trp-Ala-Trp-D-Phe-Lys-NH2) creates a greater stability than GHRP-6 due to a substituted (2 Me)Trp.
Hexarelin has a longer terminal half-life (approximately 70 min) than GHRP-6. This long half-life is an inherent characteristic of peptides that have been modified by replacement of the naturally occurring L-amino acids for the D-configuration.
GH secretion induced by Hexarelin is rapid and sustained as it has been shown to still be highly stimulated at 30 minutes.
Comparison of Hexarelin with GHRP-6 reveals that Hexarelin is more effective as slightly higher GH levels are observed. This might be explained by the higher lipophilicity and/or higher resistance to metabolic degradation of Hexarelin.
Hexarelin significantly stimulates PRL, ACTH, and cortisol secretion when administered intravenously however it does not appear to do so when administered subcutaneously. Other studies seem to indicate that there is some stimulation of PRL & cortisol secretion at high dose w/o regard to mode of administration however lower doses have been shown to be effective at stimulating GH release w/o affecting PRL & cortisol. GHRP-6 as well has no or minimal impact on these factors at low dose.
Hexarelin like other GHRPs is most effective synergistically when administered with GHRH.
The primary problem with Hexarelin becomes apparent with night-time or ?just before bed? dosing. Hexarelin dosed at this time does increase PRL, ACTH, and cortisol secretion and interferes with the VERY important deep sleep associated with substantial growth hormone pulse (in men).
In other studies Hexarelin appears to cause desensitization to its effect more rapidly than GHRP-6 and requires a longer time period to resensitization.
Based on the foregoing a few dosing methodologies could include:
Using a low dose of GHRP-6 with Hexarelin to minimize problems associated with these peptides. In addition GHRH or GHRH analog could be administered w/ the GHRPs to maxamize GH secretion and/or minimize the usage of GHRPs.


GHRP-6 seems to be better suited for ?just before bed? dosing and could be used at that time with Hexarelin usage confined to daytime dosing. The night-time pulse is not substantial for women so perhaps Hexarelin might be fine for them as a night dosed peptide.
Hexarelin and GHRP-6 could be rotated in alternating fashion in such a way as to minimize desensitization and PRL & cortisol release.






*Hexarelin-Induced Growth Hormone, Cortisol, and Prolactin Release: A Dose-Response Study​* 
HEXARELIN (His-D-2-methyl-Trp-Ala-Trp-D-Phe-Lys-NH2) is a novel GH-releasing peptide (GHRP) capable of massive GH secretion after iv, SC (subcutaneous), intranasal, and oral administration and is well tolerated in man (1, 2). It is an analog of GHRP-6 in which the D-tryptophan has been substituted for its 2-methyl derivative. The GH-releasing activity of hexarelin and other GHRPs has been extensively studied in both health and disease states (2-S). The high potency and low toxicity of these peptides together with their oral activity have made them likely candidates for future therapeutic uses in GH deficiency states.


*
To read the remainder of the article or more Great articles on research peptides and liquids click 
Here*​


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Apr 3, 2013)

thank you for this good info


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 4, 2013)

Boss of Bosses said:


> thank you for this good info


Thats what we do!


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 9, 2013)




----------

